# note to verizon.net email users!



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2008)

We have recently discovered verizon is blocking most all membership and renewal emails from TUG...and since by default verizon's local spam setting is to "delete all spam" vs "send to spam folder"....many members have been reporting not getting emails from us!

Thanks to a new member we have a detailed description of how to at least disable the "delete all spam" so that you can at the very least retrieve TUG email out of your spam folder vs it being deleted instantly!



> To prevent e-mail from tug2.net from being deleted by the Verizon SPAM filter, here is what needs to be done:
> 
> 1. Log on to your Verizon WEB mail account (you can bring up start.verizon.net in a WEB browser and click on e-mail).
> 2. Log into your Verizon e-mail account with your regular e-mail login and password.
> ...


----------

